# Ics...will We Get It?



## outsider2011 (Jun 24, 2011)

So i know theres a thread already here bout it but i saw on engadget that they released paper work about phones that will be getting ICS. Under samsungs list they had the new nexus, nexus s and one other phone that WILL be getting the ICS update BUT there were no phones specified that WONT be getting the ICS update and the 3 that are getting it arent the only ones on samsungs list..so with that being said maybe just MAYBE the Droid Charge has a chance..what do you think???


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

No chance. We don't even have Gingerbread officially yet.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

mkarps said:


> No chance. We don't even have Gingerbread officially yet.


^^^ This. I'm not saying the Charge won't absolutely ever get ICS, but I highly doubt it will. Besides, why even worry at all about ICS when we haven't even gotten Gingerbread yet. If you want official ICS on the Charge, your best chance would be for everyone to start tweeting and emailing verizon to officially release Gingerbread. Then down the road everyone can do the same for ICS. I've only been using Android for a year now, but in that time I have not seen a phone skip an OS version. So everyone's focus should be on GB, not ICS.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

outsider2011 said:


> So i know theres a thread already here bout it but i saw on engadget that they released paper work about phones that will be getting ICS. Under samsungs list they had the new nexus, nexus s and one other phone that WILL be getting the ICS update BUT there were no phones specified that WONT be getting the ICS update and the 3 that are getting it arent the only ones on samsungs list..so with that being said maybe just MAYBE the Droid Charge has a chance..what do you think???


In the article that you are referring to, they had no information from Samsung. The only information they had was from AT&T, which does not have the DC, so the information is really irrelevant. The only leaks of Sammy ICS update info (that I have seen) have been from Italy and AT&T, and the charge does not exist in either place! Verizon is holding its cards close, and I think it has something to do with the LTE network issues. I'm pretty sure that is what is holding up the Galaxy Nexus, and probably updates for the DC as well.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

hvc1911 said:


> In the article that you are referring to, they had no information from Samsung. The only information they had was from AT&T, which does not have the DC, so the information is really irrelevant. The only leaks of Sammy ICS update info (that I have seen) have been from Italy and AT&T, and the charge does not exist in either place! Verizon is holding its cards close, and I think it has something to do with the LTE network issues. I'm pretty sure that is what is holding up the Galaxy Nexus, and probably updates for the DC as well.


I agree.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

At Google I/o didn't they say carriers agreed to make sure phones have the newest version of android up to 18 months after the phones released?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

CoolRalph said:


> At Google I/o didn't they say carriers agreed to make sure phones have the newest version of android up to 18 months after the phones released?


I believe they said phones would be supported for 18 months by Google. But what does supported mean?


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

CoolRalph said:


> At Google I/o didn't they say carriers agreed to make sure phones have the newest version of android up to 18 months after the phones released?


That was also their tentative plan and nothing was even close to finalized with the manufacturers yet was the impression I got from the announcement.


----------

